# 20 April PCD



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just set up a 20 April PCD. I'm so excited, my long wait is coming to an end.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! What car/options/color?


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

I went for the 328I coupe manual space grey, black leather, alum trim, ZSP,ZPP, nav, heated seats, ipod, logic 7,CA,PDC. Its my first BMW.


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

darkchild001 said:


> I just set up a 20 April PCD. I'm so excited, my long wait is coming to an end.


Congrats! Look forward to seeing you on the 20th :thumbup:


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

I just completed my paperwork yesterday and I'll also be picking up my new car on 4/20.:thumbup:


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

I will see you there.


----------

